# لماذا خلق الله الانسان وهو غنيًا عنة ؟!



## cross rod (3 سبتمبر 2009)

هذا أول موضوع اطرحة في المنتدي واتمني انة يعجبكم وهو رد على بعض التساؤلات التى تدور فى عقولنا دائمًا والموضوع بالأساس هو رد على شخص ملحد فى موقع اخر 

وكان سؤالة :

لماذا خلق الله الانسان وهو غنيًا عنة ؟

و ماذا سيحصل لو لم يخلق الله البشر؟ هل سينتقص شيء من كمال الله ؟

وانا اضفت عليهم سؤالين اخرين :

هل الله يخلق شىء وحش او شرير ؟
و هل الله فى البدء خلق الانسان على الصورة الموجودة الان ام في صورة اخري وما هو سبب التغير وهل الله اراد ان يخلقنا على الارض لكي نتعب فى ونمرض ونموت ....؟

اولاً  لماذا خلق الله الانسان وهو غنيًا عنة ؟ولماذا سيحصل لو لم يخلق الله البشر؟؟هل سينتقص شيء من كمال الله؟

------

الجواب :

إن الله لم يخلق الإنسان لكى يعبده ويمجده , فليس الله محتاجًا لتمجيد من الإنسان وعبادة . وقبل خلق الإنسان كانت الملائكة تمجد الله وتعبده , على أن الله لم يكن محتاجًا أيضًا لتمجيد من الملائكة , "هذا الذى تمجده صفاته"


الله لا ينقصه شئ يمكن أن يناله من مخلوق , إنسانًا كان أو ملاكًا .

وما أصدق تلك الصلاة التى يصليها الإنسان فى القداس الغريغوري قائلاً للرب الإله " لم تكن أنت محتاجًا إلى عبوديتى , بل أنا المحتاج إلى ربوبيتك " .. إذن لماذا خلق الله الإنسان ؟

بسبب جود الله وكرمه وتواضعة , خلق الإنسان ليجعله يتمتع بالوجود .

قبل الخليقة كان الله وحده . كان الله منذ الأزل هو الكائن الوحيد الموجود . وكان مكتفيًا بذاته . وكان ممكنًا ألا يوجد الإنسان , ولا أى مخلوق آخر . ولكن الله من كرمه وصلاحه , أنعم بنعمة الوجود على هذا العدم الذى أسماه إنساناً . خلقه لكي يتمتع بالوجود .

 إذن من أجل الإنسان تم هذا الخلق . وليس لأجل الله . خلقه لكل ينعم بالحياة . وإن أحسن السلوك فيها , ينعم بالأبدية .

ونفس الكلام يمكن أن نقوله على الملائكة أيضاً ...

إنه كرم من الله , أن أشركنا فى هذا الوجود , الذى كان ممكناً أن يبقى فيه وحده.

ومحال أن يكون سبب الخلق , هو رغبة الله فى أن يتمجد من الإنسان أو من غير الإنسان .

ونحن حينما نمجد الله , إنما ننتفع نحن وليس الله .

وذلك لأننا حينما نذكر إسم الله ونمجده , إنما نرفع قلوبنا إلى مستوى روحي , يعطى قلوبنا سمواً وطهارة . وبهذا ننتفع . فنحن محتاجون باستمرار إلى التأمل فى الله وتمجده , إذ بهذا أيضًا تشعر نفوسنا أنها على صلة بهذا الإله العظيم الذى له كل هذا المجد , فنتعزى .. ولهذا نقول " أنا المحتاج إلى ربوبيتك " ..

أما الله , فمن الناحية اللاهوتية , لا يزيد ولا ينقص .

لا يزيد شيئاً بتمجيدنا. ولا ينقص بعدم تمجيدنا ...

ألعلنى أستطيع أيضاً أن أقول إن الله خلقنا بسبب محبته لنا , هذا الذى مسرته فى بنى البشر ..؟

الله الذىأحبنا قبل أن نوجد . ولجل هذا أوجدنا .

وما معنى عبارة " أحبنا من قبل أن نوجد " ؟

إن هذا يُذكرنى بكلمة كتبتها فى مذكرتى فى عام 1957 على ما أذكر , قلت فيها : " لى علاقة يارب معك , بدأت منذ الأزل , وستستمر إلى الأبد . نعم أتجرأ وأقول منذ الأزل ..

منذ الأزل , حينما كنت فى عقلك فكرة , وفى قلبك مسرة . 

هذة الاجابة من كتاب سنوات مع أسئلة الناس أسئلة لاهوتية وعقائدية " ب "
لقداسة البابا شنوده الثالث

وانا احب ان اضيف شيء من عندي:
لماذا دائمًا الانسان يبحث عن اشخاص يحبهم ويكون معاهم علاقة ؟ اليست المحبة التى فى داخلنا هى التى تجعلنا نبحث عن اشخاص اخرين لنعطي لهم تلك المحبة ؟ واقصد المحبة بكل انواعها سواء كانت محبة الصداقة او محبة بمفهوم الحب بين الرجال والسيدات او المحبة التى تجعلك تريد ان تنجب طفل لكي تعطية محبتك او حتى المحبة فى تربية الحيوانات 
فالمحبة يا اخوتي هى العطاء فالله المحب محبة غير محدودة  اعطانا نعمة الوجود 
فهو لم يخلقنا لكي نعبدة كما يتصور البعض بل خلقنا لكي ننعم بنعمة الوجود 


==

ثانيًا هل الله يخلق شىء وحش او شرير ؟ ولماذا خلق الشيطان وجهنم ؟

---
الاجابة :

الله لا يخلق شىء شرير وهو لم يخلق الشيطان بصورتة الشريرة , الله فى الاساس خلقة كروبيم ("كروبيم" هي كلمة تشير إلى طبقة خاصة من المخلوقات الملائكية الخادمة عند الله) المنبسط (أي الشخص القريب من العرش الإلهي) المظلل أقمتك ( أي خلقتك)"( حزقيال النبي 28: 14)
على الرغم من أن الله هو خالق هذا الشيطان ولكن لم يخلقه على صورته الحاليّة الشريرة فالله لا يمكن أن يصدر عنه أي شر فكيف لله ذي الصلاح المطلق وليس صالح سواه أن يخلق سبحانه الشر الذي في الشيطان، حاشا ، فقد خلق الله هذا الكائن حرًا يستطيع أن يختار الخير أو الشر فقد ملأه الله بكل الحكمة الداخلية والجمال الخارجي المبهر لدرجة أن الله قد دعاه" خاتم الكمال ملآن حكمة وكامل الجمال"( حزقيال28: 12).

* خلق الله الشيطان ولكن الشيطان قد عمل ما يحبه هو.
قال أحدهم: " طبعًا هو (أي إبليس) لم يخلق نفسه بل فقط عمل نفسه... الله خلقه كاملاً وجميلاً وهو أفسد جماله وحكمته" فقد سقط في الإثم ومعصية ربه وسيده سبحانه فكان سقوطه هو بداية دخول الإثم والشر إلي العالم, فيقول نبي الله حزقيال:" أنت (أي إبليس) كامل في طرقك من يوم خٌلقت حتى وٌجد فيك إثم" (حز28: 15).

سؤال:
إن كان الله قد خلق هذا الكائن الفائق الحكمة... الكامل الجمال...فكيف أفسد الشيطان نفسه؟

وهنا يُكمل الكتاب المقدّس سلسلة إعلاناته الإلهية، عن هذا الكائن الشرير، وخاصة كيف أفسد هذا الكائن الفائق الحكمة نفسه بنفسه، فيقول:

أولاً: من كثرة إعجاب إبليس بكل من جماله المبهر، وحكمته الفائقة، وقربه من العرش الإلهي، تكبَّر في قلبه، وعصى ربه، وأراد أن يصير مثل الله العلي.

أنظر إلي ما يقوله الكتاب المقدَّس عن حادثة سقوط إبليس في المعصية:" كيف سقطتُ من السماء يا زهرة بنت الصبح. كيف قٌطعت إلى الأرض يا قاهر الأمم. وأنت قلت في قلبك أصعد إلى السماوات أرفع كرسيَّ فوق كواكب الله وأجلس في جبل الاجتماع في أقاصي الشمال. أصعد فوق مرتفعات السحاب. أصير مثل العليّ. لكنك انحدرت إلى الهاوية إلى أسافل الجب"( إشعياء النبي14: 12-14).

فماذا تعني هذه الآيات الكريمة؟ وُصِف إبليس هنا بزهرة بنت الصبح، و تعني الكوكب اللامع، فليس إبليس كوكب فضائي أو مخلوق فضائي، ولكن تعبير زهرة بنت الصبح، تعبير شعري يشير إلى جمال هذا الكائن السماوي قبل سقوطه.

وأما عن كيفية سقوط إبليس فتتلخص في هذه الكلمات:"أصعد- أرفع- أجلس- أصعد- أصير".

أصعد: رغبة قلبه الشريرة في اجتياز السماوات العليا دون إذن الله صاحبها، طمعاً في الاستقرار بها.

أرفع: شهوة الاستعلاء فوق كل خليقة الله الماديّة والروحية، فالإشارة إلى كواكب الله، تعني بحسب كلمة الله كل من الكواكب أو الأجرام السماوية بالفعل، وأيضاً ملائكة الله، فقد عهد الله لملائكته بتنظيم أمور هذه الكواكب ( تثنية موسي4: 19، و ملوك الأول22: 19).

أجلس: إغتصاب سلطان الله المطلق الغير محدود، فهو أراد أن يحكم مكان الله من عرش الله، فالجلوس إشارة إلى مكان الحكم.

أصعد فوق: الكبرياء والغطرسة الكاذبة. قال أحدهم:" يبدو أن الزهو والعجب والكبرياء داعبت خيال ذلك المخلوق، وملكت لبّه، فلم يقف غروره عند حد، حتى أنه أراد أن يختلس مجد الله شخصياً. فالسحاب يرتبط في الكتاب المقدَّس بمجد الله".

أصير: أنانية وافتتان بالنفس، لدرجة أن يحاول سرقة أحد أسماء الله العظمى وهي "العلي".


ثانياً: لقد سقط إبليس من السماوات العليا، وحُكم عليه بالطرد من الوجود في محضر الله في جنة الله ( حزقيال النبي28: 16).

ثالثاً: لم يكن سقوط إبليس في معصية الله، نتيجة قضاء الله وقدره كما يعتقد البعض، بل إختار هو بكل إرادته السقوط في المعصية، فقال أحدهم:" ليس قضاء الله.. لم يكن قضاء الله علة سقوطه.. وما حفزه أحد لإغوائه... بل أرادَ فسقط، بمحض اختياره"، فالله ليس هو علة أو أساس وجود أي شر، فهو الصلاح المطلق.

رابعاً: لم يفقد إبليس أي من قدراته الفائقة، والتي أعطاه إياها الله لحظة خلقه، نتيجةً لسقوطه في معصية الله. ولكن، بالرغم من كل تلك القدرات الفائقة، فإبليس كائن مخلوق محدود في المكان مع أنه سريع الحركة جداً ككائن روحي، لا يخضع للحواجز الطبيعية المعروفة لدينا، وأيضاً محدود في كل من الزمان والمعرفة والقوة والسلطان، وإلا أصبح معادلاً لله، حاشا.

فالله سبحانه- جل جلاله- هو وحده غير المحدود، صاحب كل من السلطان المطلق، والمعرفة المطلقة، فيقول الكتاب المقدّس:" حتى الشياطين يؤمنون ويقشعرّون"( يعقوب 2: 19)، فإبليس ليس فقط يعرف أن الله هو الإله الحقيقي، وأنه سبحانه هو صاحب السلطان، بل أيضاً يؤمن بكل هذا، مقشعراً خائفاً أمام عظمة قدرة الله السرمدية.

وهذا، ما ظهر بكل وضوح في دعوة سيدنا المسيح، فعندما كان يأمر الأرواح الشريرة أن تخرج من المسكونين بها كانوا يطيعونه، صارخين، مقشعرين، فيقول الكتاب المقدس عن سلطة السيد المسيح على إبليس وأرواحه الشريرة:" لأنه بسلطان يأمر حتى الأرواح النجسة (الشريرة) فتطيعه"( إنجيل مرقس 1: 27).

بل أكثر من ذلك، لقد جاء المسيح لينقض أعمال إبليس وكل قواته، مجرداً إياها من أي تأثير حقيقي لمن يقبل المسيح مخلصاً شخصياً لحياته، ومعلناً بالإيمان أنه تحت مُلك هذا الملك المحرر أي المسيح، يقول الكتاب المقدّس:

" من يفعل الخطية فهو من إبليس لأن إبليس من البدء يخطئ. لأجل هذا أُظهر( أُعلن- جاء) ابن الله (أي المسيح ) لكي ينقض (أي يدمر) أعمال إبليس"( يوحنا الأولي3: 8). " الذي (أي الله) أنقذنا من سلطان الظلمة ونقلنا إلي ملكوت ابن محبته. الذي (أي المسيح يسوع) لنا فيه الفداء (بدمه) غفران الخطايا" ( أهل كولوسي1: 13-14).

" إذ (أي المسيح يسوع) جرد (هزم) الرياسات والسلاطين (الشريرة أي أرواح الشر)، أشهرهم (فضحهم) جهاراً ظافراً بهم فيه (أي عند صلب المسيح)" (كولوسي2: 15). " الذي هو في يمين الله إذ قد مضي إلي السماء (أي المسيح، بعد قيامته وصعوده إلى السماوات العليا) وملائكة وسلاطين وقوات مخضعة له"( بطرس الأولي3: 22).


تلخيص قصة ابليس :
الله لم يخلق شىء شرير بل ان ابليس هو الذي تكبر وتعالى على الله 


سؤال اخر:
لماذا اعد الله جهنم وهل اعدها من اجل الانسان ؟

والاجابة على ذلك واضحة جدًا فى متى (25: 41)
"اذهبوا عني يا ملاعين إلى النار الأبدية المعدة لإبليس وملائكته"
إذاً الله لم يُعِّدْ النار الأبدية للإنسان بل للشيطان، ولكن من يختار بنفسه أن يكون إبناً للشيطان يذهب معه للنار الأبدية (يو44:8+ 1يو10:3)

==

السؤال الاخير :
هل الله فى البدء خلق الانسان على الصورة الموجودة الان ام في صورة اخري وما هو سبب التغير وهل الله اراض ان يخلقنا على الارض لكي نتعب فى ونمرض ونموت و....الخ 

الاجابة 
الله يا يكرة الخطية لذلك اجرة الخطية هي موت (الموت بالمعنى اللغوي هو الانقطاع عن الاتصال بالوسط المحيط) هذا الموت يشمل موت الروح و الجسد معًا (الناسوت هو الجسد والروح سويا وانفصالهما يعني الموت)، فالموت بالنسبة للروح لا يعنى تلاشيها ، بل هو انقطاع اتصالها بالله ، و هذا يعنى أنها فقدت حساسيتها تجاه الله ، غير قادرة أن تتعامل معه ، مثل الإنسان الأبكم له لسان و فم و حنجرة و أحبال صوتية و لكنه غير قادر على الكلام ، فالروح موجودة لكنها غير قادرة على الاتصال بالله خالقها

الله عندما خلق ادم وحواء خلقهم فى جنة عدن فى حالة النعمة والبر والقداسة, و أدم قبل السقوط كانت فيه صورة الله بوضوح وكان ينتمى الى الله فى كل شيئ بمعنى انه كان يتبع الله فى كل شيئ وببساطه ونعمة من الله تحفظة وتنير فكره من جهة الله وكان يشعر بالله بصورة مميزة ويتكلم معه وكان أساس حياة أدم هو الله وكان يعرف انه لايوجد فيه حياة من ذاته ولكن خدعه الشيطان بأنه ممكن يكون له حياة من ذاته ويمكن أن يكون مثل الله ولا دعى ان يتبع الله وعندما صدق أدم وأنخدع أنفصل عن الله مصدر حياته وفقد نعمة الاحساس بحضور الله بالصورة السابقة وتشوهت صورة الله فى أدم وبدء يدخل اليه الخوف والاحساس بالعرى والمشاكل النفسية المتعددة وهذا ما سمه الاباء الفساد وكان من الطبيعى أن كل من يولد من أدم سوف يكون فى نفس هذه الحالة من الفساد وبالتالى تكون معرفة الله صعبة جدآ على أبناء ادم الذين فقدو النعمة وصاروا فى الفساد وبالتالى أصبح الانسان بأنفصاله وأستقلاله عن الله مهدد بالعدم لانه لا توجد حياة الا فى ذات الله ومن ينفصل عن ذات الله لا يمكن أن توجد به حياة ولذلك جاء المسيح وأخذ نفس طبيعة أدم وأتحد بها أتحاد أقنومى ومن هذا الاتحاد صارت البشرية فى المسيح والمسيح فى البشرية وبالتالى أنتقلت الحياة منه من جديد الى الانسان من خلال قيامة المسيح وألغى الله الفساد من الانسان بالاتحاد به ثم بسطن الروح القدس فى الخليقة الجديدة والتى هى فى المسيح يرسم الروح القدس صورة الله من جديد فى الانسان وهذا هو الخلاص.​


----------



## cross rod (24 سبتمبر 2009)

يُرفع للفائدة ..


----------



## +Coptic+ (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا علي الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## kalimooo (25 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## النهيسى (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع مميز ورااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


مجهودجميل أيضا  ... شكرا ... الرب يباركك​*


----------



## cross rod (27 سبتمبر 2009)

M1ged

*كليمو* 

*النهيسى* 

 			 			شكرًا على مروركم ربنا يباركم جميعًا, وأنا سعيد ان الموضوع حاز على إعجابكم ...


----------



## youhnna (2 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع رائع جدا ومفيد

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

